# Aiplay avec apple tv 3 et iPod touch .



## jeanbart (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'apple tv 3 avec l'ipod touch 3 ainsi qu'une tv philips connecté.
L os de l'ipod touch set le 5.1

Je suis capable de visualiser les photos et vidéos de l'ipod touch sur la télé via l'airplay et l'apple tv. Par contre, concernant, les applications, le son sort bien de la télé mais je n'ai aucune image sur la télé. Bizarre...Impossible également d'avoir safari via l'airplay.

J'ai vérifié les branchements hdmi, rien n'y fait.

Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## jeanbart (22 Mars 2012)

J'ajoute qu'après essai : ma tv relié à l'apple tv lit parfaitement ( audio et video ) des vidéos dans l'itunes de mon imac via l'aiplay.
Les branchements sont bons.
Mais pourquoi donc, je ne peux pas utiliser l'airplay pour les applications jeux, safari....

Merci de votre aide.


----------

